# Problems booting after upgrade to 10.3



## spaceille (Jun 11, 2016)

Ever since I upgraded from 10.2 to 10.3, sometimes the boot process gets stuck after beastie menu, and sometimes not. I didn't have any problems before. If it's in any way relevant, I had originally installed 10.1 (the 1st one to support UEFI boot) on this machine, which then I upgraded to 10.2 and now to 10.3. I've also attached some (hopefully relevant) config files, the message after Beastie and before it hangs up and the output of dmesg.


----------



## ab2k (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi, sometimes it happening on some hardware. I have few VM's that always stuck on boot (blame qemu for that). If you don't use boot menu you may add this to /boot/loader.conf


```
autoboot_delay="-1"
```
and your system will just boot fine all the way, but you will never see a boot menu anymore.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2016)

I'd start by removing these from loader.conf:

```
hint.p4tcc.0.disabled=1
hint.acpi_throttle.0.disabled=1
drm.i915.enable_rc6=7
hw.pci.do_power_nodriver=3
```


----------



## spaceille (Jul 5, 2016)

I've tried commenting out every entry in loader.conf except autoboot_delay and beastie_disable. It still rebooted a few moments after the beastie placeholder message (don't know what it's called), than the next try, it booted. The annoying thing is that it's so erratic.


----------



## spaceille (Jul 12, 2016)

I've realised, that I didn't upgrade the efi boot loader when I upgraded the system. However, even now, after updating the bootloader, nothing changed.


----------

